# Winter Outlook 2012-2013 Update Sept 18



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is an update to the winter ahead. El Nino has produced on west coast storm with another due this weekend. We see signs of a weak to moderate El Nino developing.

Check out our outlooks...close to 500,000 have already !

www.liveweatherblogs.com


----------

